# 'Ello



## Drive Like Jehu (Feb 23, 2006)

Not a lot changed round these parts then.

Hope you're all well.

I'm about 3 years out of date, so any gossip would be appreciated


----------



## fat hamster (Feb 23, 2006)

Drive Like Jehu said:
			
		

> Not a lot changed round these parts then.


Ooh, I wouldn't say that... 

Brilliant to see you, mate - check PMs in a bit. (Got to get tthe Student Loans Company off my back first - "SLC, fucking up my life since 1992".   )


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 23, 2006)

Hammy involve your MP. My MSP sorted them out lovely for me.

Not a lot changed??   How long is the pm/book from hammy??


----------



## wiskey (Feb 23, 2006)

thats really odd i was thinking about you only the other day 

nice to hear from you


----------



## munkeeunit (Feb 23, 2006)

Drive Like Jehu said:
			
		

> Not a lot changed round these parts then.
> 
> Hope you're all well.
> 
> I'm about 3 years out of date, so any gossip would be appreciated



New Labour won the election again in 2005.

Which planet were you visiting?


----------



## Iam (Feb 23, 2006)

Ello. Great username.

Where are you now, Mr Reis? 

*awaits new Sultans*


----------



## fat hamster (Feb 23, 2006)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> Hammy involve your MP. My MSP sorted them out lovely for me.


Cheers, gs - I've been thinking of doing just that.    My LEA are involved at the moment (cos the SLC are blocking my Disabled Student Allowance).  

The LEA seem pretty confident they can get it sorted, but if it's not unblocked by the start of next week then I shall indeed be testing the mettle the young LibDem lad <spits> who is now my elected representative.


> Not a lot changed??   How long is the pm/book from hammy??


I've barely started writing it yet!

DLJ, do you still have the same phone numbers? There's a lot I can't say here...


----------



## JTG (Feb 23, 2006)

That is so scary. I was thinking about you on my way out of work tonight

Nice to see ya, how's tricks?


----------

